# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Matrapazet e Forumit me "Nofka" (LAND...)

## fisniku-student

Metoda me mire per ta vazhduar nje anetar veprimtarin e tij "Kriminale" ne forum eshte duke regjistruar nofka te reja, pasi te perjashtohet dhe jan disa anetar qe kete pothuajse po e bejne haptazi. Para ca muajsh kishim per objekt te ketij Problemi *GjergjPresheven* ku kishte hapur mbi 40 nofka dhe shperndante ofendime te njepasnjeshme me foto ofenduese ndaj mendimit te anetareve.

Anetari qe perben fenomenin e radhes te ketij forumi eshte *land* ka rreth nje vit qe eshte perjashtuar kjo nofk, mirpo ky person qe deri tash ka thyer qdo rregull forumi dhe poashtu eshte perjashtuar me sa mbaj mend rreth 15 here.


_Perjashtuar_
http://forumishqiptar.com/member.php?u=34456

Poashtu ky anetar i padisiplinuar deri tash ka hapur rreth 11-12 nofka (qe i kam evidencuar) dhe fatmiresisht Administratoret dhe hiriarkia tjeter i kan perjashtuar pothuajse te gjitha keto nofka, zakonisht duke i shendrruar ne nofken *Land*.

Mirpo aktualisht ky anetar mban kete nofk *Siegried* http://forumishqiptar.com/member.php?u=55304 dhe kam dyshimin edhe per nofka tjera te ketij personi mirpo aktualisht ka kete qe perdore.

Po e raportoj permes kesaj teme, pershkak te masave me te shpejta qe mund te ndermirren.

Ka kohe qe e njof kete monstrum ne forum dhe realisht qdo shkronje qe poston kam aftesin qe ta zbuloj identitetin e tij dhe deri tash pothuajse te 11 nofkat ia kam zbuluar une dhe i kam raportuar forumit dhe ka pasur rezultat.

Veprimtaria e tij delikuente ne forum tashme eshte e njofur,sepse eshte perjashtuar me dhjetra here.

Nese pretendohet dhe synohet qe te kete sadopak transparenc ne kete forum ateher duhet te eleminohen keto dukuri nga forumi qdo here. Sepse nese vazhdohet keshtu ateher forumi do ti kete mbi 300.ooo nofka mirpo jo anetar.


Ps: *Tema mundesisht le te mbetet hapur dhe le te sherbej si vend ankimi/raportimi  per keto raste qe doti raportoj sa here qe do ti zbuloj.*

----------


## xfiles

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha,
veprimtari "kriminale",
je shume funny fisnik  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## fisniku-student

Nuk je edhe ti shume i pastert ne kete aspekt, keshtu qe heshtja jote ne kete rast perben nje qyp me ari.

----------


## strider

> Mirpo aktualisht ky anetar mban kete nofk Siegried http://forumishqiptar.com/member.php?u=55304 dhe kam dyshimin edhe per nofka tjera te ketij personi mirpo aktualisht ka kete qe perdore.


 :pa dhembe: me vjen mire qe me krahason me land,dua te jem si ai...ehe kush e di a futet ai te lexoje tr@plliqet e tua :pa dhembe:

----------


## drague

matrapaz eshte fjale turke.mashtrus i thomi ne  :pa dhembe:

----------


## xfiles

> Nuk je edhe ti shume i pastert ne kete aspekt, keshtu qe heshtja jote ne kete rast perben nje qyp me ari.


po une 2 nofka kam patur finsnik dhe ato per arsye qe askujt nuk i hyn ne pune, 
prandaj po refuzoj oferten e qypit me ar dhe nuk po hesht,
megjithate te faleminderit per zemergjeresine tende  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fisniku-student

> me vjen mire qe me krahason me land,dua te jem si ai...ehe kush e di a futet ai te lexoje tr@plliqet e tua


Pikerisht ti je objekt i temes, nofka jote e fundit e perjashtur ishte *Buddy* dhe kjo nofka *Buddy* kur u perjashtua iu eshte bashkuar nofkes *Land*.

Keshtu qe tash e tutje per hire te transparences se ketij forumi, ti duhet ta mbyllesh kete nofk dhe te besh gati per nje Azil diplomatik ne ambasaden Greke ne Tiranë.

----------


## strider

> Pikerisht ti je objekt i temes, nofka jote e fundit e perjashtur ishte *Buddy* dhe kjo nofka *Buddy* kur u perjashtua iu eshte bashkuar nofkes *Land*.
> 
> Keshtu qe tash e tutje per hire te transparences se ketij forumi, ti duhet ta mbyllesh kete nofk dhe te besh gati per nje Azil diplomatik ne ambasaden Greke ne Tiranë.


 :pa dhembe: ......greket dhe arabet me kane armik njesoj,te te fus mik tek ambasada arabe :perqeshje: ...ik o debil ik

----------


## sajmiratn

dal ngadale po zbulohen shume ftyreshat e forumit.

kete politike e kane edhe diplomatet evropjan, 

iri tiri si baba biri

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Vetem ti ankohesh per landin  :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## fisniku-student

> Vetem ti ankohesh per landin


Epo dikush duhet, di plot raste te x anetareve qe kan nofka te shumta mirpo jan te mirsjellshem dhe  prania e tyre nuk ndikon negativisht ne tema dhe keshtu nuk me intereson te i raportoj.
*
Land* - eshte person aq i piset sa qe mund ta llogarisim sebashku faktin se ka hapur mbi 10 nofka dhe te gjitha iu kan perjashtuar. Realisht ky person ne Forumin Shqiptar ne baze te ketyre te dhenave konsiderohet dhe ka statusin e nje  *"Delikuenti Serik"* dhe si Jurist me intereson shume, te merrem me keta persona (sepse bej nje praks ne fushen e Kriminalistikes  :ngerdheshje: )dhe ne pamundesi qe ti fus nen grila, mund te ndikoj qe te denohet me ndeshkimin me te madh qe ka forumi "*Perjashtimi"*.

Nuk kam diqka personale me kete idiot mirpo, eshte aq i pacip sa qe ofendimet e tij duken edhe ne ADN e tij.

----------


## bl3nd

Nuk di se persen nuk bejn *BAN IP*,nuk mundet te futet me me ato IP,jo vetem ai,por qdo person

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

fisnik,

te ishte landi do i kishin rene kokes kapot e forumit,...

si thue ti drague?

----------


## xfiles

> Nuk di se persen nuk bejn *BAN IP*,nuk mundet te futet me me ato IP,jo vetem ai,por qdo person


sepse nje ip mund ta perdorin shume veta, 
dhe nje person mund te perdori me shume se nje ip.

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

Po ka ma akt kriminal se nje magjyp qe shan te paret Shqiptare. 

gjithone ankoheni si bushtrat e keqtrajtuara

----------


## xfiles

> Po ka ma akt kriminal se nje magjyp qe shan te paret Shqiptare. 
> 
> gjithone ankoheni si bushtrat e keqtrajtuara


Sa i lezetshem eshte ky Gjelosh Prekaj,
mjalte nxjerr nga goja  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

> Sa i lezetshem eshte ky Gjelosh Prekaj,
> mjalte nxjerr nga goja


Kto te digjeneruar gjithmone kerkojne ate qe vete nuk e japin, madje edhe me Nane Terezen ju ka dal pune, nje figure Shqiptare, nje humaniste dhe nje bamirese qe bota e nderon, kto guxojne ta shajne dhe ta perulin vetem e vetem se nuk ishte myslimane, perveq minares as adhe nje mysliman tjeter nuk del ne mbrojtje te saj.

Ajo kurre nuk ka folur kundra islamit apo myslimaneve pra kurre nuk ju ka dhan shkak qe te nenqmohet dhe perulet nga shoket e fisnukut & co, mos mbrojtja e saj te ben perules te saj. 


Guxojne te kerkojne rrespekt.

----------


## fisniku-student

> Po ka ma akt kriminal se nje magjyp qe shan te paret Shqiptare. 
> 
> gjithone ankoheni si bushtrat e keqtrajtuara


Pse jo edhe kjo duhet te raportohet, ky nenforum eshte per kete pune, cdo kush qe ofendon figurat kombetare meriton te denoncohet.

Mirpo tema ne fjale eshte krejt ndryshe, sepse kemi te bejme me personin ne fjal qe eshte perjashtuar me dhjetra here dhe realisht per kete person duhet te aktivizohet edhe *Interpoli*  per ta kapur :ngerdheshje: 

Dhe tjetra eshte se nese nuk parandalohet nje dukuri e tille (Nje anetar me shume nofka) ateher ka gjasa qe nje teme ti beje 100 postime ndersa vetem nje njeri diskuton dhe replikon me veteveten. (qka i thojn kesaj pune aman)

hajde shnet

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

> Pse jo edhe kjo duhet te raportohet, ky nenforum eshte per kete pune, cdo kush qe ofendon figurat kombetare meriton te denoncohet.
> 
> Mirpo tema ne fjale eshte krejt ndryshe, sepse kemi te bejme me personin ne fjal qe eshte perjashtuar me dhjetra here dhe realisht per kete person duhet te aktivizohet edhe *Interpoli*  per ta kapur
> 
> Dhe tjetra eshte se nese nuk parandalohet nje dukuri e tille (Nje anetar me shume nofka) ateher ka gjasa qe nje teme ti beje 100 postime ndersa vetem nje njeri diskuton dhe replikon me veteveten. (qka i thojn kesaj pune aman)
> 
> hajde shnet


Ky a forumi Shqiptar dhe jo islamo turkoarab, ju as nuk e keni iden sesa tolerues a administratori dhe moderatoret me prapaganden dhe fyerjet tuaja kombetare.

----------


## fisniku-student

> Ky a forumi Shqiptar dhe jo islamo turkoarab, ju as nuk e keni iden sesa tolerues a administratori dhe moderatoret me prapaganden dhe fyerjet tuaja kombetare.


Hajde mos fol palidhje 

Gjeje nje postim ku une bera nje gje te tille, dhe mos flis si papagall, ndersa nuk ja qellon askund.

Ps: Mund te hapesh nje teme te tille dhe te diskutosh ne hallet tua , te lus te mos devijosh temen, sepse realisht kete mund te besh qellimisht sepse ndoshta ke hall me nofka edhe ti.

----------

